
Project Include ditches Y Combinator after Peter Thiel gives $1.25m to Trump - century19
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/17/project-include-y-combinator-donald-trump-peter-thiel
======
Overtonwindow
This is a massively duplicated dupe. There's a flag war right now over this,
so this too will probably get flagged.

